# اللهجة المصرية: مراكبي / مراكبية



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

تقول فايزة أحمد في أغنية لها:
أنا لما تهت في بحر الشوق والحب كان غالي عليا
لما ناديت وقلت يا شوق ما لقيتش جنبي مراكبيه

ما معنى مراكبيه؟

وشكرا


----------



## Rumple.stiltskin

المراكبية هم الناس اللي شغالين علي المركب في البحر
وهي تاهت في " بحر الشوق " وطلبت النجدة " ندهت و قولت يا شوق " ما لقت جمبها مراكبية ينقذوها


----------

